

Preparing your Honeycomb app for Ice Cream Sandwich handsets - darshan
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/09/preparing-for-handsets.html

======
Pewpewarrows
As far as I know this is the first official word we've gotten from Google
about anything related to Ice Cream Sandwich since Google IO. Hopefully this
means it's on the near horizon!

------
jonursenbach
Why are all posts on this blog posted by Tim Bray, but actually written by
other people?

~~~
darshan
Well, they're not all by Tim Bray, but yes, many of them are.

It seems that they like to get guest posts from Android team members. Rather
than create an account for each guest author every time, when they have guest
posts, they just have the author send the article to someone who runs the
blog. That's what I've always assumed, anyway, and it makes sense to me.

